# Best Shocks and Tires for Cherokee Plow Set Up



## olesnowpatrol (Aug 13, 2011)

If you had you were looking for a '96 to '07 Cherokee and could negotiate with a dealer to install new shocks (not bags or anything fancy)and new tires, what would you go with?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

shocks...Builstine
tires Bizzak


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

BFG All-Terrains ftw.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I just put Cooper Discovery AT3's on the Cherokee.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

olesnowpatrol;1298840 said:


> If you had you were looking for a '96 to '07 Cherokee and could negotiate with a dealer to install new shocks (not bags or anything fancy)and new tires, what would you go with?


I hope you made a typo: XJ Cherokees were last made in 2001. Are you referring to Grand Cherokees?

As for tires: Firestone Winterforce have great traction and can be studded. Cheap too. Mastercraft makes a good snow tire (made by Cooper, but cheaper). I currently have Wintercat snow tires (also made by Cooper).

Fran


----------



## olesnowpatrol (Aug 13, 2011)

XJ Cherokee...my bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Shocks Old Man Emu
Air shocks is what I went with.

Tires BF Goodrich Commercial T/A traction
The best tire I've had yet. They grab like glue, wear like steel, ride is fine for a 8 ply tire. They are plenty loud humming down a clear road so I turn up the radio

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=Commercial+T/A+Traction.


----------

